# new ferry route St Nazaire to Gijon in Northern Spain



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We have just booked this route for September as we'll be in that area of France and managed to find some extra days!
It could be another, and currently cheaper, route to Spain, especially for those going first to France. At the moment there is an offer on cabins so we have paid £184 for a return crossing with outside 2 berth cabin for 2 people and our camper. With all the bad publicity Santnder is getting re its attitude to campervand and m/hs this could be a nicer place to disembark. I'll post on our return to give more info on what it was like.
lala


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Nice piece of lateral thinking lala !

Even with a return to St Malo added in this would be cheaper I think than a Portsmouth-Santander return.

Thanks

G


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Very interesting LaLa--could you give more details please--Ferry co,size of M/h etc
Thanks


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

lalala said:


> We have just booked this route for September as we'll be in that area of France and managed to find some extra days!
> It could be another, and currently cheaper, route to Spain, especially for those going first to France. At the moment there is an offer on cabins so we have paid £184 for a return crossing with outside 2 berth cabin for 2 people and our camper. With all the bad publicity Santnder is getting re its attitude to campervand and m/hs this could be a nicer place to disembark. I'll post on our return to give more info on what it was like.
> lala


Again, thanks, more details such as ferry company would be appreciated. 
edit 
I think I misread, I thought it was a ferry from England just noticed it it France to Spain 
Ill drive instead, but thanks again for the info


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

The ferry is Norman Bridge and its run in conjunction with LD lines - the booking is through their website. It's one of the ferries that has been taken off the Dover Boulougne route.
Our camper is small, just under 5 metres, but i have done a price comparison check for a larger camper against this ferry and Brittany Ferries.
For a m/h up to 8m long and up to 3.2m high LD is charging, in September. £274 for two people and a return outside 2 berth cabin. For a m/h up to 8m long and up to 3m high, with one inside cabin and one outside Brittany Ferries is charging £959.
I don't know how long the free cabin offer will last, the website says it is 'introductory'.
Anyway for £184 for us we thought it worth a try. We've bought an ASCI discount card for the cmpsites in Spain and into Portugal. Hope we enjoy it!
lala


----------

